# Is there any way a computer illiterate



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Can tell you what kind of puter I have, and what I need to be able to play a game that thakes 3G memory, 4 GB RAM, Hard drive min 1500MB space Graphics Card, GTX 550 Serle/[email protected] HD 5600 Series, MB VRAM

The puter is an old Dell 16 xDVD +R/RLW 8.5GB DUEL lqyer. ooops

Thats all on the player my Nephew installed


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Give is the model number of the Dell (or better yet the Service Tag number - it'll be on a tag with a UPC symbol and have 7 or 8 letters/numbers usually on the back of a Desktop or the bottom of a laptop) and tell us what operating system you have.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Can tell you what kind of puter I have, and what I need to be able to play a game that thakes 3G memory, 4 GB RAM, Hard drive min 1500MB space Graphics Card, GTX 550 Serle/[email protected] HD 5600 Series, MB VRAM


The above describes a computer, but memory & RAM are the same thing. It must require 4 gb.



FarmboyBill said:


> The puter is an old Dell 16 xDVD +R/RLW 8.5GB DUEL lqyer. ooops


The above describes your computer's DVD drive. There's no way to tell what generation of computer you have from the DVD drive.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Model DIM3000IPC06010709799


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Right click on the System Icon and tell us what the machine has.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Model DIM3000IPC06010709799


That's not the computer model number.

It will be something like an "Insprion 660" or a "Studio XPS" 

If all you want to know is if a program will play in it, put it in and find out if it works.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I dont see system icon. I hit all programs, and didnt see it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

You don't see a HD icon or one that says Your Computer icon on your desktop? Without anything else showing on screen the icons that show this in the upper righthand side of the screen or left hand side. If you do right click on it and click on System Info That will have the info we need to tell you what you have for innards.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> I dont see system icon. I hit all programs, and didnt see it.


Right-click on the My Computer icon, then select Properties. The information you need is listed on that panel under Computer.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Version 2002
Service par? 3
76477-OEM-001190-00102
Dell Demension DIM 3000
Intel R
Celeron (R) CPU 266 Ghz
266 GHz 1.00 GB or RAM


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Version 2002
> Service par? 3
> 76477-OEM-001190-00102
> Dell Demension DIM 3000
> ...


Short answer -- that machine won't do it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I already know that. Tried it last night. CAN It be adapted to do it tho??


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I doubt it because that game takes 4 Gigs of Ram Memory. Yours only has 1 Gig and can only be brought up to 2 Gigs according to specs I looked up.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> I already know that. Tried it last night. CAN It be adapted to do it tho??


It's going to require a new mainboard, processor, memory, and video adapter. It wouldn't be cost effective to upgrade all that stuff, since an entire new box would be less expensive than those parts. Check out the prices just for the video adapter they recommend.

https://www.google.com/#q=GTX+550&h...74,d.cGE&fp=cc9bf6f2ea3eb624&biw=1280&bih=636

But that machine would still make a great computer for word processing and Internet browsing.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Most all games today are Ram Memory Hogs~ I think Nev. will agree will that.
Even the lowest priced under 900 bucks a HP Starts with 8 GB of Ram. And can be upped to 16
I looked at some "gaming" computers from HP and they can go all the way to 32 GB of Ram.
I myself upped this iMac form 2 GB to 8 and I am not even a gamer.
Just that every new version of really ANY OS, takes more and more Ram Memory. And playing most any modern game nowadays requires a bunch of ram just to load on the machine, say nothing about playing it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I placed an ad in CL and have got one response. My Nephew who is a puter geek and he checked it out. he saidf it should/might play it, but wasnt sure, so Ill hold out and see what shows up this week.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

option 1 184.00 board,processor and 8 gigs ram.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4926128&Sku=M69-0808 

option 2 99.99 board,processor and 4 gigs ram.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4809450&Sku=M69-0801

Video card- 114.99
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=86839&CatId=3669

option 4 - 404.99 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7380572&CatId=5205

options 1+Video card = 298.99
options 2+Video card = 214.98
my pick option 4 = 404.99 (no surprises) 
option one has more ram then 2 both comparable on processor speed, 1 is almost 100 more then 2 and 4 is a little over 100 from 1 (200 from 2) but you also get a case and power supply, as much ram as 1 and more processor speed then either plus a dvd burner. just add hard drive.

I just took a quick search and tigers a goto for me on prices. your free to do your own shopping bill but think you would be better off new then used off craigs list. just my 2 cents.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks all, and DH, I just cant see spending that money for playing one game. There are several sim farm games around, BUT, at the present, This is the only one that goes back to the 1950s. IF it wernt for that, I would have not bought it. I dont play games generally, so to have it when I already have a proificient puter at hand is just more than I want/can handle.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Bill thats chump change compared to what I dropped on my first machine.
Not bragging just saying. 
I just upgraded from xp (32 bit) to win7 (64 bit)
I did not want to but I've been getting into these memory intensive graphics programs, let me tell you its not only made using them more pleasurable but just in general everything else runs so much faster. 

I of coarse got my computer geek brothers last system (its a loan so to speak) so I did not have to drop any money on it. 

But if you not doing that sort of stuff and only use the puter for low intensity apps, I could see not wanting to spend the money.


----------



## scififan1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

Just curious what game is it? I love farming games!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I just built my dream pc to play games. You are going to need a new motherboard, ram, videop card and a new processor along with a new power supply to power up all the goodies. You are better off buying a new pc. Check Newegg they have good prices and you can buy barbones kits and install anything it doesnt come with. They also have prebuilt pc's of you want to do that instead.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

sci, its called , OR AT LEAST, You can find it in U Tubes by putting in Historical Agriculture Sim Farm Game 2012. Ital have a tractor out in a grass field. An old tractor, either AC or Case. Theres around 8 of Sockoglaws vids of it, and maybe 8 others of the game with other people previewing it. Tell me what you think of it.

Im getting a puter that my nephew says will run it easily for $200 Sunday.
IF I like it, and its easy to learn Im going to preach it on HF for those in towns/cities who want to come out here and start farming that they can get somewhat a handle on what goes on out her, and how to do some of it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm seeing as system requirements for the game:
Agricultural Simulator Historical Farming 2012 System Requirements


Publisher: UIG Entertainment
Developer: UIG Entertainment
Genre: Simulator


System Requirements


Operating System: Windows 7, Vista, and XP
DirectX Version: 9.0 or above
Processor: Pentium 4 - 2.0 Ghz or better
Hard Disk Space: 1 GB 
Memory: 512 MB
Video: 128 MB


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

zong said:


> I'm seeing as system requirements for the game:
> Agricultural Simulator Historical Farming 2012 System Requirements
> 
> 
> ...


If THAT is the case then it sure should run on FarmboyBill's machine. He has higher specs then what those are.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Z I see you didnt mention Sound card or Graphics


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

Video and graphics are the same thing. It won't take much audio, no matter what. And all I did was google "Agricultural Simulator Historical Farming 2012 System Requirements"
and this page came up. 
http://thesystemrequirement.blogspot.com/2012/05/agricultural-simulator-historical.html


----------



## ThomasBrownUGA (Feb 11, 2013)

The best part of having a computer is being able to access great sites like this one and answering questions, or asking a question.

What kind of computer should someone purchase to do whatever they want ? Buy a Windows computer because everyone knows Windows. Today, get 

WINDOWS 7 PROFESSIONAL

The one I bought is 64-bit. There is nothing wrong with buying a 32-bit though.

I bought two 4 gigabit RAM cards. I wouldn't buy one without 8 GB RAM. It makes all the difference in the world.

I can load any software and run it well.


----------

